# LEM Sale



## old sarge (Apr 10, 2020)

LEM has a 20% off sale on grinders:






						Best Meat Grinder | LEM Products
					

For the best meat grinder on the market, visit LEM Products online. We provide industrial meat grinders for the home chef. Call (877) 336-5895 to learn more.




					www.lemproducts.com


----------



## sandyut (Apr 10, 2020)

DAMN - wish I needed something...thats a nice sale.  ill keep looking there must be something i dont need but must have.


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 10, 2020)

Very nice sale! LEM has some nice stuff.


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeap.. 20% sale isn't to bad at all but.... I don't really need anything at this moment...Damn!


----------



## old sarge (Apr 10, 2020)

I'm happy with my grinder and vac sealer. And their customer service when I've needed supplies.


----------



## whistlepig (Apr 10, 2020)

I only have the LEM vac sealer which I am very happy with. And stocked up on LEM vacuum bags last month. Fewer trips to the grocery.


----------

